# Zener a colocar en subwoofer quemado.



## reshait (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola, saludos. 

Este es mi primer post en este foro y antes de nada me gustaría dar las gracias a las personas que me ayuden a intentar solucionar mi problema, que es el siguiente:

Tengo un subwoofer quemado, resulta que se ha quemado uno de los 2 zéner que tiene y un condensador, el problema es que el zéner no tiene el nombre, me podríais aconsejar que hacer??

He pensado en colocar un BZX xx 51  de 5,1v , creeis que es una opción lógica?, otra solución que había pensado es intentar desmontar el otro zéner que creo que si está vivo y en un circuito controlado por mi, intentar medir sus Vz, Izmin, Izmax... en fin, que muchas gracias de nuevo a todos los que me ayuden!!!


EDIT: la placa tiene grabado el nombre de :   SR-1700DM BY ARON  201.3.29         AC2X13.5V    D2

alguien sabe que puede significar???


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Zener sobre subwoofer no me parece, estos se utilizan para proteger los tweeter.
5.1 V me parece poco, de que potencia era el subwoofer ?


----------



## reshait (Jul 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias por responder, pero la verdad es que no lo se, porque el subwoofer es de mi novia y ella no está en su casa ahora, antes de este finde lo miro y te lo digo, gracias tio por responder!!

Edit: de todas formas es uno pequeñito, de estos de un 2.1 de un PC,y si no me equivoco AC2X13.5V significa que la placa maneja 13.5 voltios, por lo tanto no creo que consuma mucha potencia...


----------



## reshait (Sep 16, 2007)

aver, me han dado la placa con el subwoofer y la verdad es que la potencia no viene por ningun lado, pero vamos que el diodo zener está en paralelo con un condensador de 100microfaradios y 16 voltios y se aplica al V+ de un JRC 4558D cuyo V+ en la hoja de características es 15V, le pongo un zener de Vzener 15?? que me aconsejais??

en este link teneis la hoja del jrc    http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/7448/NJRC/NJM4558D.html


la resistencia que va de la fuente de 13.5 AC al zener es de 10k


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Intenta con 12V (No me hago cargo de nada ! ! ! )


----------



## zopilote (Sep 16, 2007)

La solución lo tienes en la misma placa, si es solo la fuente de la etapa de los filtros (JRC4558), lo que tienes que hacer es averiguar el voltaje del otro zener de la otra rama de voltaje ya sea si es positiva o negativa, yo diría que esta entre 12V a 14V todo esta en en método que utilices
para medir el voltaje de trabajo del zener, (yo lo cambiaria ambos zeners por otros de 14V)


----------



## tonaspiuck (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola 
Se que ya tiene muuuuuchooos años este post. pero resulta que me paso lo mismo. No se si recuerdes como resolviste tu problema o si tienes fotas o cualquier cosa. Por que tambein la resistencias de junto estan un poco quemadas. Gracias




reshait dijo:


> Hola, saludos.
> 
> Este es mi primer post en este foro y antes de nada me gustaría dar las gracias a las personas que me ayuden a intentar solucionar mi problema, que es el siguiente:
> 
> ...


----------

